

French Internet piracy law defeated in parliament - seren6ipity
http://in.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idINIndia-38973620090409

======
atestu
I'm French and I really don't think this law will ever pass. Not how it's
currently written.

In France, we have something called the "conseil constitutionnel" which checks
that every law voted by the parliament is in accordance with our constitution.
This law violates a _lot_ of basic rights. For example, the "presomption
d'innoncence" guaranties that people can't be arrested without proofs, and
that they don't have to prove that they're not guilty; the government has to
prove that they are.

------
mapleoin
"It's a balanced bill for a legal and civilised Internet," said Culture
Minister Christine Albanel.

That's another way of saying: kill the Internet.

------
Raphael_Amiard
The law will be reexaminated as soon as the government can afford it, and ,
given the domination they have amongst the parliament, the law will probably
be voted this time.

This is still a nice thing. It's letting some time to the people who are
against this law to organize themselves and inform people about the obvious
constitutional violations of this law.

~~~
khafra
It's more likely than not that it'll sneak in somehow. But it's less likely
than it would be in America. Americans lack the ability to form strong
emotional responses to abstractions; we'll only riot in the street over actual
video footage of somebody being beaten or shot by police. In France, they'll
riot when a law that allows things they don't like is passed, not just when
someone identifiable as Authority publically does something they don't like.

~~~
plesn
Thanks for the compliment, but [citation needed]...

------
greatfog
Le jour de gloire est arrivé !

